# Watch a Directory and Auto Print Files



## ch7 (Jun 11, 2008)

Watch a Directory and Auto Print Files is this possible? without installing any other software to do the job? VBscript i would assume but unable to think of how it can be done


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What kind of files will be in this directory?


----------



## ch7 (Jun 11, 2008)

pdf doc docx xls xlsx png ppt pptx and other office type files tho certainly a lot less regularly


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I did this years ago with plain text files. Not sure about printing other document types.

Just did a quick Google Search.
http://www.aloaha.com/wi-software-en/autoprint-folder.php
http://www.technocomsolutions.com/broadcast-batch-printing.htm
http://www.awises.com/


----------

